# December 2010 Photo Contest - Comments Thread



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Just a place for all of our comments on the December 2010 monthly photo contest.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

:shocked: CrookedCreek and Klatsky!!! GORGEOUS!!! Those are quality photos! Man, there's going to be some real competition this month, haha.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Wow CrookedCreek- that is an incredible picture!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Klatsky I originally dismissed your photo as common place. But the more I look at it- the more superb I find it to be. It's perfectly exposed with just the right amount of bokeh in the background. The black/brown panel behind the tree complements the rest of the color palette in the photo nicely. The splash of white light on the dogs face (LED flashlight? Speedlight?) puts it over the top. I would be very proud indeed of such a photo. Really nice work!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Sheesh, you guys have such artistic abilities with a camera. I'll keep on entering photos in these contests, knowing the only vote I'll get is my own.


----------



## KatieStanley (Apr 27, 2010)

WOW! So far, they are all great- but CrookedCreek- that picture could be ART! Just breathtaking!


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

Is mine ok?


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

So far all the pictures are beautiful! I'm still trying to figure out how to take a photo to enter! LOL


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks!  Flashlight. Pretty pleased with the result. We took it in the dark with just the Xmas tree lights, the flashlight, and a reading lamp. I was sure to put the unedited photo into the contest. I edited it to add a little more contrast and vibrancy in the one I posted to the pictures thread.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

there was a contest?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

JKlatsky said:


> Thanks!  Flashlight. Pretty pleased with the result. We took it in the dark with just the Xmas tree lights, the flashlight, and a reading lamp. I was sure to put the unedited photo into the contest. I edited it to add a little more contrast and vibrancy in the one I posted to the pictures thread.


I didn't see it in the pics section yet (the edited version). I'll have to go take a look. You know- it's kinda BS that there is a rule about no processing. I shoot in RAW, so I am required to do some post. All I did in mind was levels adjustment, but that's part of the raw conversion process. We should eliminate that rule in the next challenge.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Wildo, I keep looking at your picture trying to figure out what part of the dog is where! Great pose you captured.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> there was a contest?


I don't know. There is no mod for that section of the forum. I thought there were no contests until they get that straightened out.


I like that there is no photo changing. Some people do not have fancy cameras or programs to edit photos.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

sagelfn said:


> I don't know. There is no mod for that section of the forum. I thought there were no contests until they get that straightened out.
> 
> 
> I like that there is no photo changing. Some people do not have fancy cameras or programs to edit photos.


Oh ok.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

JKlatsky said:


> Wildo, I keep looking at your picture trying to figure out what part of the dog is where! Great pose you captured.


Thanks Klatsky! I saw her laying there and figured I had finally found an "interesting light" photo! I actually had three turn out really well, and had a hard time deciding on which to post here. I think I made the wrong choice, but it's subtle and not a huge deal. You can see my three candidates (originals) here [EDIT- I wish I would have choose the first of the three in my link. I choose the third, obviously.]



sagelfn said:


> I don't know. There is no mod for that section of the forum. I thought there were no contests until they get that straightened out.
> I like that there is no photo changing. Some people do not have fancy cameras or programs to edit photos.


You don't have to have fancy cameras or software to take a great picture. Photographers have been taking amazing shots with *much* crappier cameras than are integrated in most modern cell phones. But to say that you can't do the same things (albeit via software) as what photographers of yesteryear did in a dark room is pretty lame. It's part of photography- whether the photo is perfectly composed, or just a snapshot. (And I am in NO way a pro. I have a simple $300 Point & Shoot camera, and a little bit of software to get me by.)

As to the contest- I don't really know. What I do know:

Plenty of people were asking for the contest
November's winner choose a theme
This subforum is *not* a closed forum requiring a mod to create the thread (nor could I find any documentation to that point)

Whether the current Dec contest is deemed official or not is moot. No mod had made a thread with only 1.5 weeks left in the month- and no mod currently exists for this subforum. So what's the harm in a group of adults doing it themselves? Regardless of the authenticity of the contest- I personally have loved the beautiful shots uploaded so far, and hope to see many more before the year comes to a close!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Very nice theme - I normally do not participate in the photo contests but I like this one a lot. It is probably fruitless, though, with all the other fantastic pictures in the contest!


----------



## CHawkins (Jul 12, 2010)

Great pictures!


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

All the photos are unique and amazing in their own way. 

I NEVER win the contests anywhere...always post...so it doesn't matter to me about it not being official. Maybe we can all declare ourselves "Winners"


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

jacksonpuppers said:


> Is mine ok?


I love your picture! Very original idea for the theme. It is simple, yet tells a story.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

All the pictures are beautiful!


----------



## krisk (Oct 11, 2010)

Great job everybody. So many good and interesting photos. I could see several of them in calanders for sure. I enjoy this part of the contest too, reading the comments and then going back and looking at the photos, sometimes you will see something you missed or over looked the first time. 

Good luck for next month and congrads to the winner.

krisk


----------

